# As with most, I'm frustrated with this rating system



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so tired of people making a joke of the rating system and giving a one star rating. When I drove in Irving, my rating was 4.98 and I "cared." Now in Frisco, it's 4.80 (still good but figure how it went down almost .2 with 100 rides). I just got my 4th one star and have no clue why. I've gotten a ton of 4 stars and 3 3 stars. I also notice that Frisco people don't seem to mind keeping you waiting. Heck one of the 3 stars was because I rated a pax down as not only did they make me wait, but sat in front of my car smoking a cigarette and saying they'd be ready after it was smoked. The ride was 6 minutes. I don't think I'm in danger however these pax need to realize that when they think they are cool and give poor ratings, and brag, that they are messing with one's ability to make money. Just because I'm older and "not cool" is no reason to rate me down. Uber.......figure a way to get a true rating. Perhaps making the pax explain their issue. In all my sub 5 ratings, I've had ONE negative comment and it didn't make sense


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tjoseph47 said:


> Heck one of the 3 stars was because I rated a pax down as not only did they make me wait, but sat in front of my car smoking a cigarette and saying they'd be ready after it was smoked...


That sounds like a no-show cancellation opportunity.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah don’t put up with that crap at all. You have to take control of the situation in your car Joe. Do you smoke in your car?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I would have cancelled as soon as he lit up. F**k him, you are here to make a living! Worst that happens is you miss out on $5 or so.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> That sounds like a no-show cancellation opportunity.


yep, take the free money and move right along. That would have saved your car from smelling like fresh cigarette smoke.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I think it's the people in San Francisco. Gave a long trip to a couple from there. After receiving a $25 cash tip from them, they gave me 4 stars which I didn't care after the $25.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I think it's the people in San Francisco. Gave a long trip to a couple from there. After receiving a $25 cash tip from them, they gave me 4 stars which I didn't care after the $25.


How do you know that they gave you a 4 star?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> How do you know that they gave you a 4 star?


 Because they were my only Lyft ride.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

tjoseph47 said:


> I'm so tired of people making a joke of the rating system and giving a one star rating. When I drove in Irving, my rating was 4.98 and I "cared." Now in Frisco, it's 4.80 (still good but figure how it went down almost .2 with 100 rides). I just got my 4th one star and have no clue why. I've gotten a ton of 4 stars and 3 3 stars. I also notice that Frisco people don't seem to mind keeping you waiting. Heck one of the 3 stars was because I rated a pax down as not only did they make me wait, but sat in front of my car smoking a cigarette and saying they'd be ready after it was smoked. The ride was 6 minutes. I don't think I'm in danger however these pax need to realize that when they think they are cool and give poor ratings, and brag, that they are messing with one's ability to make money. Just because I'm older and "not cool" is no reason to rate me down. Uber.......figure a way to get a true rating. Perhaps making the pax explain their issue. In all my sub 5 ratings, I've had ONE negative comment and it didn't make sense


Remember, your car, your rules. Don't put up with any more of this BS. You should never allow these situations to arise and when they do occur, make sure you stop them from continuing. Never let a rider walk all over you- never.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

It is not just in CA. The pax playing the system to get free rides is everywhere. I have had 1 stars because I refused to run traffic lights. I also got a 1 star from a drunken pax who kept insisting I was running the reds and stopping for the greens. I think a lot of time the pax rate a few days later and they forget which driver was which.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Only 41.5% of my 2,000 Uber rides even care to rate at all. In school, that is an F. U and L must improve or the rating system is a failure IMO.


----------

